# What Xmas gifts did you get this year?



## moviequeen1 (Dec 26, 2018)

My Christmas gifts include gift cards for Regal Cinema,Panera's,local independent book store{I'm a member},local co-op store
Marcia,my close friend gave me this book'She Did It,21 Women Who Changed the Way We Think"
My siblings and I don't exchange gifts,instead we give to a favorite charity
What were your gifts? Sue


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2018)

My lady got me what I wanted (needed)
This faux leather ring bound note book







and enough refills for this life and maybe my great grandkid's lives

Pretty much hate the spiral notepads I been fiddling with for my shopping lists and PM schedules
Mainly because I can’t take out the pages…and put ‘em back in

So, a few weeks before Christmas, when she asked what I wanted, I pointed her to amazon and said ‘this’
But only after she poo pooed the sweet little piece of artillery I’d pointed out at Sportsman’s Warehouse a few months back

And here it came, my very own little ring binder
I tore open the package, then tore off those insipid strings and hangy crap

She’s sez ‘whatryoudoing!?’

‘Taking this #!@!!??king useless crap off’, I explained

Anyway, I’m happy with it

(I got her the gun)


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2018)

I bought myself a cozy pair of slippers that fit.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I bought myself a cozy pair of slippers that fit.


----------



## Wren (Dec 26, 2018)

My gifts included a cushion from my daughter the cover printed with four favoirite photographs, her boyfriend bought me a gift voucher, afternoon tea for two at a hotel with a sea view and Father Christmas left me a surprise box of assorted mint chocolates, found outside my door on Christmas morning !


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2018)

My daughter had a book made telling the story of our lives in a Thank you manner...

Thank you mum for being there when..etc.... 

I got hubs a new pair of quality trainers... 

Hubs and I are waiting until after the Christmas hoo -ha is over and we're going shopping for a new Computer monitor for me, and an upgrade of my iphone to an X Iphone... and a new apple watch for him...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 26, 2018)

Coffee mugs and glasses w/wildlife prints on them (for Colorado). An indoor smokeless grill for my wife, but I will use it for steaks and burgers. A new area rug, with a Buck Deer on it for our living room in Colorado. A new bed pillow for each of us. A new short-sleeve Cinch brand shirt for me. A "hat can" to keep our 12x Felt Cowboy Hats in. And, some other things. 

All of the Colorado stuff will be left in their boxes, labeled "For Colorado" and kept in spare bedroom. 

SIL sent us a Kroger Gift Card, but none of the places on the gift card are here. Will have to wait until we move to Colorado to use it.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2018)

Nothing.  My family decided long ago to not exchange gifts.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 26, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Hubs and I are waiting until after the Christmas hoo -ha is over and we're going shopping for a new Computer monitor for me, and an upgrade of my iphone to an X Iphone... and a new apple watch for him...



Jealous!!  

I received some lovely gifts.  A beautiful gold necklace and stunning filigreed gold drop earrings from Ron.  Amazon gift cards from my son and DIL in California.  Oh, and also two adult sippy cups for Ron and me from them too!    My daughter and SIL made me this beautiful plaque for my wall..one of my most treasured gifts! 


One set of grandkids gave me this adorable mug (I have two tiny rescue chihuahuas!) 


One of my boys made two pair of chainmail earrings.  I just LOVE the style of them.  I love even more that he had to have spent some time fashioning them.  If you've ever worked with chainmail, it's incredibly tedious!!! 


A number of other things too....Ron and I were given a hefty bottle of Jack Daniels from the family, for the Jack and Cokes we like, and I got various other makeup and skincare gifts.  It was a lovely Christmas!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Nothing.  My family decided long ago to not exchange gifts.



Me too, a double helping of nothing! layful:nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2018)

I’d love to post pics of my gifts but for some reason the forum won’t let me. 
It says I have no photos in my library. It’s not going to be much fun posting here if I can’t post pictures. 
I got a Bose head set that’s blue tooth compatible, an MP3 player cause I still prefer  them over my iPhone. 
5 different containers of quality chocolates
new coat, new boots 

I bought my husband a knife sharpening machine which he loves. 
We both love woodvarving but hadn’t quite learned how to sharpen knives and having a sharp knife is key to carving well 
I wish I could post pictures


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2018)

A blanket my 98 year old MIL received from my son.. Names of her Grandchildren,Great Grandchildren and Great Grandchildren.
.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2018)

Beans. A big box of beans. Really.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2018)

Our daughters (as they have done for the past few years), bought us a voucher to see a play of our choice at the theatre.
"To kill a Mockingbird" is on later in the season - must go and see that.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Dec 27, 2018)

Everything I ordered for Dh and I, I just keep ordering and stack in a closet and by Xmas morn. it's all a surprise because I forgot what I ordered!  LOL


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2018)

Lots of skincare products, two pair of turquoise earrings I had my eye on, UGG slippers, 3 books by a favourite author, gift cards for my favourite clothing store and numerous restaurants .. and a lot of chocolate that I don't even feel guilty eating


----------

